# Kelsey has Her Degree!!



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish I could think of something poetic or wildly intellectual to say.........but I can't. So I will simply shout, "I AM SO PROUD OF YOU KELSEY! YOU WORKED LONG AND HARD FOR YOUR DEGREE!!" I know your future will build on your noteworthy present!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Shetland! <3  You're a wonderful friend!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay Kelsey. 

You have done us all proud. Congratulations on all the hard work. :grin:


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Congratulations! You are so wise I had no idea we were around the same age! I just graduated with my degree as well!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! and now at risk of sounding completely clueless...what is your degree in??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, thank you guys! I'm pretty happy to finally be done...took forever! :lol: I have a Bachelor's in Fisheries & Wildlife, with a focus on wildlife management.  I'm hoping to do wildlife education, especially for kids! I already handle most of the programs for the wildlife rehab I volunteer at now, which is great experience. I just had a fantastic presentation for a couple classrooms of cognitively impaired kids, they were such a good audience, had great questions, and thought the owl I took with me was so cool!  And Oz the barred owl was a good boy as always, he stayed put on my hand & didn't scare anyone.  I'm already getting excited for my next program on June 2nd!

Ally, congratulations to you too!  What is your degree in?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Forensic science with a focus in criminology! Not sure exactly what I want to do yet but I am going for my masters. It makes sense that you would be working with animals! It is definitely your calling!you are going to excel in your field!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats my grad buddy! :lol::grin:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds really cool, Ally! I have a coworker going for the same degree. Good luck going for your master's! I've already had some people ask if I was going for graduate school and just NOPE. I don't have the patience (or money!) for that. :lol: 

And thanks guys!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Congratulations, Kelsey!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

How exciting!! Congratulations! That's a huge achievement


----------

